# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  اخبار مباراة المريخ والنجم الساحلى

## ibrahim rahma allha

*ستنقل المباراة باذن الله على موقع النجم الساحلى 

على الرابط التالى 



http://www.etoile-du-sahel.com/fr/in...2459&Itemid=38








*

----------


## المكاجر

*تُشكر يا غالي وإن شاءالله ما نعدمك
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*مشكور يا رائع
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ما عدمناك يا ملك 


ويااااارب بكره انا اكون ماشغال عشان احضر المباراه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياابراهومه

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكووووووووووووووووور ياحبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*مشككككككككككككككككككور و تم اللفح بغرض النشر فى منتديات مريخية أخرى مع ذكر المصدر و إسم الكاتب.
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*حبيبنا نعجز عن الشكر والله بل حتى في إنتقاء كلمات جميلة في حقك لك كل الشكر والتقدير
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ابراهومة دائماً في الموعد 
تشكر كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*شكرا دى اجمل هديه منك
*

----------


## 侨媲友橇

*砬蹄勤 闱 适雾徭 轻泌锨 媲崾闱秧 闼 轻闳茄砬 轻延沩 萸嵯嫜 轻舒溆 咱轻 驿弯 蓓 颓嵘 怯嗜锨 媸萄砣 驷侨 沅 轻梦厍 褪 授轻 倾 卿咩 恃硐驿 侍茄 闼 侍茄 轻遽轻 享锨仁 嫒溥 孢逖惹 享 菅 舒溆砩 徨 惹 呷硌 驷 卿逡沅 蒎 涫硖 沁恃 沅 厝碲砩 驷咪 轻垌 厝碲 收嫜咩 卿 轻阊砦 硖 卿 磔嬉 蓓 庙 闳茄巧 驽星 阌释磲 驷琼蠕 轻菅磙 轻 惹徨仪沏 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*阙徭闱 轻沔宙 	 		 			 			 				轻许 碓清湘 轻沔宙 轻落: 137 (41 沅 轻泌智  96 仪蒲)

mido77,Abu - Khalid,Abuhaneen,闱湎磲-89,淝昭 蔗峭 轻享,阃阆 咩轻 阢亚,阃阆 捭 轻娩软橇,闾锨嵯礓 匝磔,阊砦侨 浙磴,apex,阙收 轻涨限,轻沐湎 阃阆,轻阊砦侨 屙沔,倾倾 侨鞘+,轻颓阉,轻玩郧软,轻涨限 谌 轻驽侨,侨亚屙 是 轻享,侨亚屙 谌锨後 侨亚屙,侨 轻沅醒,侨 孺,侨媲友橇,茄稳磲,diaamahi,farandakas,ibrahim rahma allha,湘犴,玩锨,loayhassan,majedsiddig,糟 轻享 匝磔,忧沆 轻闱挽,障磙,匝耷骓,阢茄 轻阚讶,谇厢 陀孺,谌 轻谫磴 颓 阢+,谡倾 闳茄,嫦 畔秧,嫦 轻绒谏
*

----------


## 吻嵯 咩轻

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 mido77
					

阙徭闱 轻沔宙

                                                         轻许 碓清湘 轻沔宙 轻落: 137 (41 沅 轻泌智  96 仪蒲)

mido77,Abu - Khalid,Abuhaneen,闱湎磲-89,淝昭 蔗峭 轻享,阃阆 咩轻 阢亚,阃阆 捭 轻娩软橇,闾锨嵯礓 匝磔,阊砦侨 浙磴,apex,阙收 轻涨限,轻沐湎 阃阆,轻阊砦侨 屙沔,倾倾 侨鞘+,轻颓阉,轻玩郧软,轻涨限 谌 轻驽侨,侨亚屙 是 轻享,侨亚屙 谌锨後 侨亚屙,侨 轻沅醒,侨 孺,侨媲友橇,茄稳磲,diaamahi,farandakas,ibrahim rahma allha,湘犴,玩锨,loayhassan,majedsiddig,糟 轻享 匝磔,忧沆 轻闱挽,障磙,匝耷骓,阢茄 轻阚讶,谇厢 陀孺,谌 轻谫磴 颓 阢+,谡倾 闳茄,嫦 畔秧,嫦 轻绒谏 





媲淝 骓 砬 沩湘
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 吻嵯 咩轻
					

媲淝 骓 砬 沩湘




迩 襄 邃 锨 

阙徭闱 轻沔宙 	 		 			 			 				轻许 碓清湘 轻沔宙 轻落: 139 (37 沅 轻泌智  102 仪蒲)

mido77,Abu - Khalid,Abuhaneen,闱湎磲-89,淝昭 蔗峭 轻享,ahmed tijani,阃阆 捭 轻娩软橇,闾锨嵯礓 匝磔,阊砦侨 浙磴,阙收 轻涨限,轻沐湎 阃阆,轻阊砦侨 屙沔,倾倾 侨鞘+,轻颓阉,轻玩郧软,轻涨限 谌 轻驽侨,侨亚屙 是 轻享,侨亚屙 谌锨後 侨亚屙,侨 轻沅醒,侨 孺,侨媲友橇,琼沅 轻厍逖,茄稳磲,diaamahi,ezzeo,吻嵯 咩轻, 玩锨,loayhassan,忧沆 轻闱挽,禹 轻怯崆,redstar,阢茄 轻阚讶,阢茄 谝轻享 湃亚屙,谌 轻谫磴 颓 阢+,谡倾 闳茄,嫦 畔秧
*

----------


## 砬友 阢

*轻限磙 82 媲徙惹亚 1 - 0 後涮
                        	*

----------


## 阙收 轻涨限

*卿 掎冗 蓓 渔由 谠卿 咔 怯氵 闱馘  
*

----------


## alhawii

*孟橇 添 驺劂其 闱 郧 轻徨 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*
*

----------


## ه¶·هھ¸

*éکŒéکھçٹ´ و²… è½»é›¾

è½»è¹„ه‹¤ è½»è““ è½»è…؟é™¨ é‍که’¤è®¶هھ² é©·  ه¶·
*

----------


## éک™و”¶ è½»و¶¨é™گ

*ç ¬ è¹„ه‹¤  çھچé©؟ è½»ن؟ڈوƒ¹ و“ژ وƒ¹é©· è½»و¶« ن¼—ç£” éکٹ هھ²و‹–
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*نهاية المباراة بخسارة المريخ بهدف
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*انتهت 1 0 

 محمد موسى تونس
*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصادق
					

انت قلبك في سوسة عشان كا اسمك ماظهر  



تصدق قلبي زاتو واقف نهائي
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون























نيجريا واحد ساحل العاج صفر
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*تجربة مفيدة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هان دهو هنا دا 

معلومات الموضوع

                                                         الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 139 (37 من الأعضاء و 102 زائر)

mido77,Abu - Khalid,Abuhaneen,مانديلا-89,ناصر صلاح الدين,ahmed tijani,محمد قمر الأنبياء,مجدالدين شريف,مريخابي صميم,معتصم الصادق,المهندس محمد,المريخابي هيمو,امام اباتي+,الحارث,الحوشابي,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابو المنذر,ابو بوش,ابواسراء,ايمن الطاهر,ارخبيل,diaamahi,ezzeo,خالد كمال, حودا,loayhassan,سامى الماحى,سيف الاسلام,redstar,عمار المغربى,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عبد العظيم حاج عمر+,عصام مبارك,ود إدريس 




بس في الاول ما كنا ظاهرين لا انا ولا عزو ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*ناس الجماهير قالو لسه مانتهت
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

ناس الجماهير قالو لسه مانتهت



الا يكون فيها زمن اضافي
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اتمنى ان تكون التجربة مفيده وخاصة اننا فى مرحلة الاعداد لبداية الموسم
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*للاسف وصلت من الدوام الان 
لم اتمكن من مشاهدة المبارة 
حتى ادلو بدلوى 
ولكن من خلال تحليل 
ومداخلات الاحباب 
واضح الاستياء العام 
من اللاعب مصعب عمر 
وهناك اخطا دفاعية 
فى التغطية 
ووجود طرف شمال 
مهم جدا فى الفرقة 
والتى اصبح الخانه 
ثغرة واضحة 
بعد ذهاب ليما 
ولم يستطع موسى الزومة رقم الخبرة 
ومصعب ايضا
ان يرتفعا الى مستوى الزملاء الاخرين 
حتى يطمئن الجميع للخانة 
....
خط الدفاع ايضا كانت به هفوات كثيرة 
خسر المريخ من خلالها الكثير 
وتفاءلنا بمكسيم ومرتضى كبير 
ولكن وضح ان هناك ايضا اخطاء مخيفة 
على الكوكى ان يبتعد عن سياسة التجريب الكثيرة 
فلا يعقل 
ان يدفع بنجم الدين كطرف يمين فى وجود بلة جابر 
والذى يعتبر افضل طرف يمين فى الساحة الان 
ثم ما فائدة تجريبه فى خانة الطرف الشمال 
نجم الدين مدافع صلب 
وهو جيد فى تلك الخانة 
لماذا لا يلعب 
امير كما وعلاء الدين 
فى المحور 
حتى يخففا الضغط على الدفاع 
ولماذا لا يعب راجى بجوار هيثم 
محمد موسى حتى الان لم بقدم ما يوحى بالبداية المبشرة 
اى مهاجم يلعب عددا من المباريات ولا يحرز هدف 
فهو اما غير طموح 
زليست له الاصرار والعزيمة 
واما لضعف فنى 
امل ان تكون هذه التجارب 
داعمة للفريق
فى خوض المباريات الرسمية 
الفرق التى واجهنا كلهل 
لا ترتقى الى مستوى التنافس الحقيقى 
فى البطولات الخاجية 
وهى التى نتمنى ان 
ننال احد كئوسها 
وهذا ما يسعى اليه الجميع 
فعلى اللاعبين 
ان يكونوا فى حجم المسئولية 
وعلى قدر هذا الامل
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*لم اشاهد من المباراة سوى دقائق معدودة لا تتعد الثلاثة دقائق 
لذا يصعب الحكم او القطع برأي حول المباراة 

الكوكي مازال في بداية المشوار وفي مرحلة التجريب 
والنظر الى التجارب يكون بمنظور مختلف عن المباريات التنافسية 
حتى اللاعبين في المباريات الودية يكون اداؤهم مختلف عن المباريات التنافسية 
التجارب التي يخسر فيها الفريق تكون مفيدة اكثر من التجارب التي يفوز بها الفريق 
ظهور السلبيات في بداية الاعداد افضل من ظهورها اثناء المباريات التنافسية 
اشياء كثيرة ومفاجآت قد تظهر اثناء الاعاد واثناء المباريات الودية وعلى الاعلام ان يكون حذرا في تناول اداء الفريق اثناء المباريات الودية 
وعليه الا يصدر احكام متسرعة خاصة في حالات الخسارة فاداء الفريق في فترة الاعداد سيختلف عنه في المباريات التنافسية وبالتالي لابد من التريث 
المدرب واللاعبون يركزون اكثر على تثبيت مفاهيم اساسية في المباريات الودية حتى يطبقوها في المباريات البطولية وبالتالي لابد من تشجيعهم والوقوف بجانبهم 
وعدم النظر الى نتائج الفريق والحكم عليه بالسلبية او الايجابية .
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لم اشاهد المباراة ولكن دعوني اطرح هذه الاسئلة 
بصدق هل كان المريخ جيدا ؟
ماهي العيوب والاخفاقات وماهي الايجابيات ؟
كيف كان مستوي كل لاعب ؟
ماهي الفائدة التي يمكن ان يكون قد جناها اللاعبون ؟

*

----------


## diaamahi

*مباراة الصفاقسي كانت بنفس النتيجة لماذا لم تثر هذا اللغط. اعتقد ان الكوكي خاض المباراة بطريقة دفاعية كانه يلعب مباراة تنافسية خارج الارض مع فريق يتمييز باقوى هجوم في الدوري التونسي. لذا كان المريخ محصورا في نصف ملعبه ولم يخاطر بالهجوم الا احيانا اعتقد ان الكوكي يعرف تماما ما يريد. فالنتيجة ليست سئية بكل المقاييس
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*لم اشاهد المباره لكن اعتقد ان النتيجه جيده وخاصه ان الفريق في بدايه الاعداد والنجم فريق ما ساهل والدوري عندهم مستمر 
اتمنى ان يكون الكوكي استفاد من التجربه وعرف مواطن القوه والضعف في الفريق ليستفيد منها في المرحله القادمه 
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*ان شاءالله تكون مباراة مفيدة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ان شاء يوم شكرك ما يجي
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا شباب على النقل و ربنا يوفق الزعيم
                        	*

----------

